# List SOngs you like to Get "blowed" "Throwed" and "faded" too



## AlternateEgo (Jul 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;FPAsWTPv508]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPAsWTPv508[/video]

I also like cypress hill, Juicy J, and wiz khalifa songs that are on this topic

My favorite ones being "hits from the bong" cypress hill , "Geeked up off dem barz" juicy j and , "smokin on" wiz


----------



## cjlynx (Jul 15, 2012)

Mystic Roots band. A bit overkill on their message, but me likes it!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;a1ePMPdnSxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1ePMPdnSxk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## AlternateEgo (Jul 16, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;a1ePMPdnSxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1ePMPdnSxk&amp;feature=related[/video]


Definately trippy it takes my mind on a journey cas it is way different then the music I normally listen to. More post like this would be great. +rep


----------



## gioua (Jul 16, 2012)

Nothing... and I mean NOTHING.. makes me wanna get "blowed" "Throwed" and "faded" more so then a ap song...

perhaps it's the dislike of rap and hiphop that makes me wanna get "blowed" "Throwed" and "faded" all at the same time.


I once went to a flea market and when they played the hispanic music (dont understand spanish) I was ok.. then they switched to rap and I wanted to "blow my head off "Throw up" and "get very faded"

hope thats what ya meant


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 16, 2012)

AlternateEgo said:


> Definately trippy it takes my mind on a journey cas it is way different then the music I normally listen to. More post like this would be great. +rep


I found out about that band through the PS1 game N2O, they did the soundtrack for it and the game is pretty trippy too, I used to love playing it after school with my buddies lol.

I still play it every now and then.

[video=youtube;dDQXjFnTDes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDQXjFnTDes[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;Cc2J8JBhNzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc2J8JBhNzw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Hilltop112 (Jul 22, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;a1ePMPdnSxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1ePMPdnSxk&amp;feature=related[/video]


Good song, never heard them before, Will be listening to more of them. Thanks for posting!


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Jul 23, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;a1ePMPdnSxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1ePMPdnSxk&amp;feature=related[/video]


LOL, first time I heard this song was when I tried E for the first time ever...rollin' balls!


----------



## AlternateEgo (Oct 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;MolAjeo2LOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MolAjeo2LOU[/video]


----------

